# Wizz Air - baggage check



## DeusXM (May 18, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone here's flown by Wizz Air. I've a flight with them coming up and unlike other budget airlines, they actually charge you for carry-on luggage if it's over a certain size. 

So I'm wondering, does anyone know if a 'medical' bag is exempt from the regs? Just thinking I might be able to spin this so that I can take on two small bags with one acting as a medical one.


----------



## Copepod (May 18, 2015)

Check with airline. Remember the reason they limit gang luggage size is because overhead bins have finite size. However, clothing pockets can be filled.


----------



## Redkite (May 18, 2015)

Have a look on their website under disability or special assistance.  Most airlines have something hidden in their regulations which should allow you a medical bag (free of charge, and additional to your normal baggage), but very often this is unknown to the staff manning the phone lines!  If you find it in their regs, print out the relevant bit to take with you in case you get an uninformed and officious individual at the departure gate.


----------



## Mark T (May 18, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> ...So I'm wondering, does anyone know if a 'medical' bag is exempt from the regs?...


Why should it be?  What baggage you are allowed to carry is a pure contractual issue between you and the airline.  I would be surprised if there was an aviation reg that says people with medical needs get an extra bag.

There is of course british and european regulations that says people with medical needs can't be discriminated against.  But making you pay to take an extra bag isn't really discrimination.  (reading the airline FAQ's suggest they expect you to pack medication in your hand-luggage as part of your existing allowance)

Although of course, you could always give them a call and see if they might let you - if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## bill hopkinson (May 18, 2015)

Mark T said:


> Why should it be?  What baggage you are allowed to carry is a pure contractual issue between you and the airline.  I would be surprised if there was an aviation reg that says people with medical needs get an extra bag.
> There is of course british and european regulations that says people with medical needs can't be discriminated against.  But making you pay to take an extra bag isn't really discrimination.  (reading the airline FAQ's suggest they expect you to pack medication in your hand-luggage as part of your existing allowance)
> Although of course, you could always give them a call and see if they might let you - if you don't ask you don't get.


Wizz allowed me to take a CPAP machine as extra hand luggage. I am told there is an international agreement on such things that practically airline is signed up to. I put my diabetic things in with my breathing machine.


----------



## trophywench (May 18, 2015)

Why should they? you ask.  Well I don't actually know what the relevant regulations say or don't say - but I do know that most of them DO allow you to.

Yes you do have to carry it as hand luggage - insulin must NOT EVER be placed in the hold, it's far too cold at those heights which 'kill' the insulin - and of course you need everything - you wouldn't go abroad for any length of time without at least 1.5 times  - actually 2 x is recommended - the amount of medication you need for however long you'd be away, so for a fortnight and a pump user that's 30 cannulas and 5 reservoirs, plus all your normal stuff like pens or syringes, plus cartridges and vials to last you - and you'd have to take 2 vials even for 2 days, in case you drop one and smash it - it doesn't weigh hardly anything - but it sure takes up a fair bit of room!

I mean when your life actually depends on something whether it's diabetes equipment or Bill's CPAP machine - you don't want it anywhere you can't see it touch it and feel it - else you don't feel safe.


----------



## Redkite (May 19, 2015)

I agree with TW.  Insulin pump supplies take up a lot of space, and can't be squashed in otherwise they would be damaged.  Pump users also have to take all the injection paraphernalia as back up in case of the pump failing.  I take a full size cabin bag containing nothing but my son's diabetes supplies.  I haven't asked airlines for an extra bag allowance because my son can carry a bag too, so I put a few personal items in there.  But if he was travelling alone, why should he be unable to take a book/phone/etc because all his space is taken up with necessary medical supplies - he would die without these items.


----------



## DeusXM (May 19, 2015)

> There is of course british and european regulations that says people with medical needs can't be discriminated against. But making you pay to take an extra bag isn't really discrimination.



It does depend though. Say if you didn't have diabetes, you could fit all your stuff into a carry-on suitcase without the need for an additional bag. Then say, with your diabetes supplies, what you needed to carry took up so much space that you could not then reasonably fit all your other stuff in the carry-on, meaning you have to pay for additional luggage. 

That would then mean the fact you have diabetes has meant you've been discriminated against because you've been made to pay an extra cost by the airline as a direct result of your medical needs.

Let's just be clear here - I don't think I'm magically entitled to an extra bag or whatever. I'm just trying to see if I could leverage having diabetes to work in my favour for once...particularly as Wizz has a carry-on baggage system that is unlike any other budget airline. Basically I'm trying to see if I can get out of paying for one full-size bit of hand luggage by dividing it between two smaller bags (a smaller bag is free) and claiming one of those small bags is 'medical' and therefore exempt from the regs. 

Just wondering whether anyone has any personal experience with Wizz Air in particular as I'm aware that most budget airlines have hazy information when it comes to medical baggage allowance and the rules are inconsistently applied.

I'm perfectly capable of reading FAQs and Googling, thanks, I'm just wondering if anyone has any actual experience. Thanks Bill for your first-hand testimony.


----------

